# Who are your celebrity crushes?



## LindaL (Oct 21, 2010)

Who are your celebrity crushes? We all have them...both men and women (yes, straight women have crushes on celebrity women as well as staight men having crushes on celebrity men...




) This is just for fun...doesn't matter if you are married or single.



We all like a little "fantasy" in our lives...LOL








My women crushes are:

Ellen Degeneres

Terri Clark

Angelina Jolie

Jennifer Anniston

Men crushes are:

Brad Pitt

Rick Springfield


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting question and even more interesting to wonder who is VERY uncomfortable about discussing a same sex crush



I am sure there are several hackles going up right now LOL

I have never really thought about it but I guess for women

Ellen and hmmmm off the top of my head I would say maybe that lady who plays Benson on SVU

For men..

Well that is easier

LL Cool J

the guy from Dirty Jobs

Elliot from SVU

50 cent


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh lets see

From Grey's Anatomy-

Patrick Dempsey

Eric Dane

Yum!!! haha their both in their 40's and I'm 17! My mother says there's something wrong with me! Who care's their hot!


----------



## REO (Oct 21, 2010)

*Johnny Depp*





*Gene Kelly*





I'll try to think of more.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 21, 2010)

Men:

Johnny Depp

Clive Owen

Javier Bardem

Women:

Milla Jovovich

Rhona Mitra

I've tried to keep my girlish giggles down when Johnny Depp comes on the screen, but apparently the hubby has noticed because whenever we see a preview for something with him he goes, "There's your boyfriend again."


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 21, 2010)

Men:

Christopher Meloni (did you ever see him in the shower scenes in "OZ"?



lol)

Tom Hardy

Clive Owen

Alexander Skarsgard

Josh Duhamel

Ryan Kwanten

Women:

Cate Blanchett

Kate Winslet

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 21, 2010)

Matt I see we have the same taste in men and women!


----------



## LindaL (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh yeah...Mariska....mmmm


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 21, 2010)

Matt Damon and Josh Hartnett


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 21, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> Matt I see we have the same taste in men and women!


----------



## ohmt (Oct 21, 2010)

Men:

#1-Josh Turner

Brad Pitt (In Troy-YES please!)

Wentworth Miller (from Prison Break..mmm!)

Johnny Depp-his facial structure is amazing

Orlando Bloom-in Lord of the Rings

Leonardo Dicaprio

Shia Labeouf

And Dr. McSteamy

Women:

KATE WINSLET-one of the most naturally beautiful women inside and out.

Kiera Knightly

Cate Blanchett

Mariska Hargitay--her bio is awesome for those that don't know her history

Faith Hill-another one of those beautiful inside and out women

I have a nice long list


----------



## REO (Oct 21, 2010)

Liz Taylor

Vivian Leigh

Yul Brenner

Eddie Murphy

And cuz he's so purty.........

Johnny Depp AGAIN!


----------



## Marty (Oct 21, 2010)

JON BON JOVI! 

Oh my gosh when I see him smile oh dear he has such good teeth.....and when I see him moving in those tight jeans I just want to get to sleep and have one heck of a dream.


----------



## Deb O. (Oct 21, 2010)

hmm women are

gretchen wilson





reba

angelina jolie

terri clark

miranda lambert





men

george strait

brad paisley


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 21, 2010)

Robert Pattinson and Angelina Jolie


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 22, 2010)

Rutger Hauer (in Ladyhawke)

Jason Aldean (country rock singer)

Johnny Depp (in everything)

Michele Pfeifer (in Ladyhawke)

Drew Barrymore (in Ever after)


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 22, 2010)

Men-

Andy Whitfield (From Spartacus blood and sand)Yummy!!!

And that guy from the DIY network show Bath Crashers (Matt something....I think) He's so cute and handy! I gotta have one!! LOL!!

Women-

I really like Drew Barrymore. I think she seems really nice and funny!

But for looks Megan Fox. Her eyes are killer!


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 22, 2010)

BILLY BOB THORTON!!!


----------



## bevann (Oct 22, 2010)

MindyLee said:


> BILLY BOB THORTON!!!


for the men

-Sam Elliot(I love his voice and his overbite-now he's the voice on the Dodge truck commercials)

Matthew Mcconahey(really nice buns)

No women at the time-have to think about that some more


----------



## Leeana (Oct 22, 2010)

Tom Welling

Justin Hartley

David Boreanaz

Sam Worthington

James Marsters


----------



## LindaL (Oct 22, 2010)

Leeana said:


> Tom Welling
> 
> Justin Hartley
> 
> ...



WHO??? LOL


----------



## Miniv (Oct 22, 2010)

Ed Harris.... (He was in the "Abyss") He's not a heart throb, but I've never gone for the typical.

For a female, Jennifer Love Hewitt. Not sure of her acting ability, but she's adorable - even without the fake eyelashes.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 22, 2010)

I totally forgot about Patrick Swayze. dirty dancing, road house, ghost. cute.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay, I'll play.

I love Brad Pitt (hubba, hubba)

and Vince Vaughn (I'm attracted to funny people)

Jennifer Anniston is just about perfect and seems like the girl next door.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Miniv said:


> Ed Harris.... (He was in the "Abyss") He's not a heart throb, but I've never gone for the typical.
> 
> For a female, Jennifer Love Hewitt. Not sure of her acting ability, but she's adorable - even without the fake eyelashes.


MA, Jennifer Love Hewitt was in an episode of SVU recently. Watch it! She is absolutely amazing in it!!! Scary good! You'll have no doubt about her acting ability afterwards


----------



## Shari (Oct 26, 2010)

You know.. had to think about this a bit. And... I don't really have a crush on any of them. Am I strange or what?


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm horrible with names but my crushes are:

Booth from Bones

Elliott from SVU

Edward/Jake

Nick Stokes on CSI

DiNozzo on NCIS

My girl crush would be Ellen. Just love her!


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Oct 27, 2010)

Well let see my women crushes are:

Meaghan Fox.

Angelina Jolie

Charlise Theron

My guys are:

Gerard Butler (King in 300)

Johnny Depp

David Boreanaz (he was Angel before Bones)

Sam Worthington (he was main dude in Avatar)

James Marsters (Spike from Buffy)

The guy that plays Dr Cullen in the Twilight movies. His name escapes me at the moment and I had my picture taken with him at Dragon Con last year!

Great thread!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 28, 2010)

Fun thread!

Men:

Christopher Meloni (good lord



)

Denzel Washington (another good lord



)

Tim Roth (in a quirky way)

Women:

Mariska Hargitay

Faith Hill

Ellen

I'm sure there are others, but this is the list that comes to mind.


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll play

Women:

Terri Clark (always have from when she first started)

Kattie Perry

Keira Knightly (spelling)

Alicia Keys

ONE WOMEN FOR SURE NOT: Angelina Jolie, sorry guys she isn't all that





Men:

Adam Lambert


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 28, 2010)

Im still stuck on Robert Pattinson


----------

